# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մարտարվեստ

## Firegirl777

Բարև սիրելի ակուբցիներ, այս թեմայում եկեք կիսվենք մարտարվեստի մասին մեր մտքերով, ինչպես նաև մեր փորձով: :-)

----------


## Firegirl777

Փաստորեն մարտարվեստով զբաղվող կամ հետաքրքրվող անդամներ չունենք: Շատ վատ է

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լեո Նեգրին պրոֆեսիոնալ ա, ափսոս վաղուց չի մտնում։

Ես էլ կողքից նայող ու հիացող եմ ։)

----------

Հայկօ (03.04.2015)

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ ինչ կասեք հայկական մարտարվեստի մասին. Որը հարիր կլինի հայի մտածելակերպին, հայկականին ընդհանրապես.

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք հայկական մարտարվեստի մասին. Որը հարիր կլինի հայի մտածելակերպին, հայկականին ընդհանրապես.


Խի հայերը մարդ չե՞ն  :Shok: 
Իրանց համար հատուկ ինչ որ բան ա պե՞տք։

----------

Chuk (05.04.2015), insider (05.04.2015)

----------


## insider

> Խի հայերը մարդ չե՞ն 
> Իրանց համար հատուկ ինչ որ բան ա պե՞տք։


Բացառապես միայն հայկակական կոխ։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք հայկական մարտարվեստի մասին. *Որը հարիր կլինի հայի մտածելակերպին, հայկականին ընդհանրապես*.


Սիս-բոքսինգ
Հայկիդո
Ուշունցք
Համբո
Տղեքվանդո

----------

Cassiopeia (05.04.2015), Աթեիստ (05.04.2015), Հայկօ (07.04.2015), Նիկեա (21.04.2015)

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ լավ տարբերակներ են  :Smile:  բայց ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է: Ուղղակի գոյություն ունի հայկական մարտարվեստ, որը գուցե և երիտասարդ է, բայց արմատներն են խորը: Կոչվում է Գևորգյան մարտարվեստ

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Որպես հայկական և որպես հայեցի մարտարվեստ՝  խնդրում և պահանջում եմ նշել նաև Գոռ Վարդանյանի՝ դարերի խորքից եկած մարտարվեստի մասին

----------


## Firegirl777

Այ հենց այդ "մարտարվեստից" տարբերվում է Գևորգյան մարտարվեստը: Եթե Գոռը փայլում է էկրանի առջև, ապա Գևորգյան մարտարվեստը գործում է իրական կյանքում և ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական ուժով այլ նաև գաղափարով:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.04.2015), Նիկեա (21.04.2015)

----------


## Ուկկումու

Ես որոշ ժամանակ վին չուն եմ սովորել: 
Ցավոք, մեր միջավայրում մարտարվեստներով ու ընդհանրապես՝ մարմնամարզությամբ հետաքրքրվողները խիստ սակավ են:

----------

